# How do I reinstall Vista on my Dell Vostro laptop?



## KeyStroke (Sep 17, 2005)

Hi,

I've bought a Dell Vostro 1400 a few months ago. Once I got it, first thing I did was format Vista and install XP.

Now I want Vista back, but no "Operating System" CD came with my laptop. I only have a partition that's called "RECOVERY" that came with my laptop, but I have no idea how to use that. Even the laptop's manual doesn't tell me how to do it.

Any ideas?

Appreciate your help


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

When you first turn on your laptop you need to press CTRL and F11 to bring up the recovery if it the recovery partition is not damaged. Normally you;d use F8 to bring up the Vista repair options and launch the recovery from there but since Vista was removed from the computer that no longer is an option. In any case the instructions are int eh manual under the troubleshooting section: http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/vos1400/en/OM/WY106A01.pdf Or you can order CD's from Dell to reinstall Windows and the software.


----------



## KeyStroke (Sep 17, 2005)

Well I've hit F8 for advanced boot menu as mentioned in the manual, but I can't find any option called "Repair You Computer"


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

No, thats only if Vista was still on the computer. Have you tried CTRL and F11?


----------



## KeyStroke (Sep 17, 2005)

Sorry. Yea I did, but nothing happens. 

Is there a way I could make a bootable CD off the recovery partition or something? there must be a way of doing it without needing the OS CD.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

It may be possible but not likely easy if possible. I'd call up Dell and have them ship you the Recovery Discs.


----------

